# Kabel zerbissen



## ebo (20. März 2011)

Wer macht sowas?
Ich habe seit letzten Sommer 2 WIldkaninchen die ständig bei mir im Garten rumhoppeln.

Nun wollte ich meine Teichtechnik aus dem WInterschlaf holen und was sehe ich?

Die Kabel sind alle zerbissen. Teilweise sogar durch die Kupferleitung.

Ratten kann ich ausschließen.
Mäuse hmmmmmm. Keine gesehen.

Aber die Kaninchen sind ständig da und auch oft im Bereich der Filtertechnik.
Gibt es da einen Zusammenhang?

Bislang haben die mich nie gestört aber wenn das die Verursacher sind muss ich die irgendwie die Kabel schützen das die da nicht mehr ran kommen.

mfg
ebo


----------



## Nori (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kabel zerbissen*

Schon mal an Marder gedacht? - es gibt ja Schutzrohre als Meterware, die man ohne Demontage von angespritzten Steckern anbringen kann.

Gruß Nori


----------



## S.Reiner (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kabel zerbissen*

Guten Morgen  Wir haben auch so einen kleinen Racker der kommt mit seiner gantzen Brut und die Knabbern alles an was im Winter noch weich ist . Hier ein Bild wo er sich Ausruht.:__ nase


----------



## Casybay (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kabel zerbissen*

Hallo Ebo,
na klar machen das die Kaninchen!!
Kabel sind wie störende Zweige, das wird fein säuberlich durchtrennt,
bei uns zu Hause (allerdings drinnen wie draussen) ist alles Kaninchensicher!!!
 
Pflanzen und Kabel musste gut sichern!


----------



## S.Reiner (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kabel zerbissen*

Sorry war das Falsche Bild da ist der Ausreisser hat den ganzen Draht zerlegt .


----------



## Casybay (20. März 2011)

*AW: Kabel zerbissen*

Hallo Rainer,
kann man den Augen böse sein?
Soll doch der Mensch seinen Kram wegräumen,gell!?


----------



## ebo (21. März 2011)

*AW: Kabel zerbissen*

Werd ich mir provisorisch was einfallen lassen. Alte Plastikrohre drüber oder so mal schaun. Ich wohne hier nur noch einen Sommer lang, dann ist alles verkauft und der Neubau beginnt.

Da werde ich dann von Anfang an alles einplanen 

Gruss
ebo


----------

